# 585 build question - expander plug



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I built the bike last night and took her out for the maiden voyage this morning. It was a GREAT ride. Once problem that came up with the install was the expander bolt. The standard expander that was provided with the fork (HSC5) doesn't seem to be able to get tight enough to stay seated in the steer. If I tighten it all the way and then tighten the top capit doesn't tighten down the headset enough. I took out a plug that I had on my Serotta, I think it's a standard Ouzo Pro expander, and that one seemed to be able to expand to a much larger diameter. I installed that one and it stayed in the steerer just fine. I was able to tighten the top cap enough to compress the headset and all is good. 

The strange thing is - I was able to use the Look expander in the Serotta F3 fork on my legend and it seated fine. I would prefer to have the Look expander and top cap on the 585 of course. Did I do anything wrong? Did I possibly get the wrong expander plug supplied with the fork?

HELP. :mad2: 

Thanks!


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

Adjust the expander prior to insertion by twisting the expander to the point where it will just slide into the fork tube. Then torque it down with a 5mm allen wrench through the top of the cap. 
Then thighten the cap.
Ensure that the fork is cut properly for the cap, if the cap contacts the fork tube during tightening the tube is too long there should be 1-3mm between the cap and tube.
rj


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

I looked at the picture of the bike in your previous post. Was the fork cut from what is shown in the photo? Another thing to be concerned with is that the expander bolt needs to be at the point where the stem clamps the tube. This is another adjustment that should be made or checked prior to installation of the expander bolt and cap assembly. I think LOOK's max stack height is 30mm.
rj


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Yes, the steerer tube was cut (by my shop) and the plug is where the stem attached to the tube. I also tried expanding the plug prior to inserting and it still would not stay in when compressing the top cap. I compared the diameters of the Reynolds and Look plugs and the Look definately does not expand as large as the Reynolds. This makes sense since the Reynolds holds so well.


----------



## jamesau (Apr 22, 2002)

*Tacx Carbon Assembly Paste*

I had a similar problem with an HSC4. I used the Tacx paste on the expander and stem and it holds fast now.

Good luck


----------

